# Pensacola Bud Light Fishing Rodeo



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Time to start planning now! Who's in this year?

http://www.pensacolafishingrodeo.com/


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Maybe if I have my boat on a trailer by then.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll move some stock shares over to Chlorox...


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

John B. said:


> I'll move some stock shares over to Chlorox...


I just heard something about some insider trading going on.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a couple of weeks away.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

In it to win it :thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

We had plans of entering. But maybe next year


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

We will be there.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess we will be doing it for our first time this year.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Count on Team LIM-IT-OUT to be there!!!

Inshore Slam Div*


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

FC Medina24 said:


> In it to win it :thumbsup:


I hope to see u on the score board !!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hola! I will be there also


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I hope to see u on the score board !!


Have a new boat this year so not real sure what the team name is going to be. The Medina is no longer with us  But hope to see you up there too. Best of luck to all!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

REEL LEMON!! Is in.


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Tournament*

Anyone know if we can fish in Alabama and drive in to weigh?


----------

